# Beach sand conditioning



## drvet2002 (Jul 28, 2010)

Quick question...I have a beach home in Alabama. I am interested in using the sand to replace the crushed coral in my 225gal FOWLR. I would like to clean the sand of parasites. Any ideas? Heating it in the oven or freezing it? Someone said bleach but how do I get the chlorine out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Put it all in a bucket and throw boiling water in it. you could bake it also, in a oven.


----------



## drvet2002 (Jul 28, 2010)

Reefing Madness said:


> Put it all in a bucket and throw boiling water in it. you could bake it also, in a oven.


Thanks...I will try it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

you can use bleach.

When exposed to light and air, the chlorine will evaporate.

I would use a bleach mixture and soak the sand in it, then rinse a few dozen times... Then let it dry completely, then rinse, and add a triple dose of dechlorinator to the bucket, let it sit for a while (stir it), and you'll be done. 

Or just go buy play sand. (Very little of the sand on the USA's beaches are real sand... Most of it's shipped in by the truckload.)


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

play sand is not a real good idea to put in a salt water tank. To many silicates and things that will harm inverts, and other sandsifters.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Reefing Madness said:


> play sand is not a real good idea to put in a salt water tank. To many silicates and things that will harm inverts, and other sandsifters.


plus alot of algae. :-D

and not only will the sand contain things like that it will also be very dirty from human pollution. usually permitted collectors get their sand miles into the ocean. it might be wise to check your local laws on collecting. just my thoughts.


----------

